# Forum Down?



## northwet smoker (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone else have issues logging in earlier this am? I tried a few times earlier and got a "database error" message. Seems to be good now. Just curious.

Dave


----------



## abelman (Jul 20, 2008)

Same here but it looks like the issues are fixed. Two thumbs up for that being done on a Sunday morning


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2008)

I had the same problem I think the program kept looking at all those great fattys and got so hungry it shut itself down and went to get something to eat


----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I was thinking the same thing. Wondering if the server over dosed on all the fatty pics.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 20, 2008)

yup same thing here


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2008)

samo here, was thinkin man bad day for this. i got q veiw to load amd more important q view to see!!!!!!! looks like it back up tho. glad they got fixedas soon as they did!!!  KUDOS to whomever responsible for that.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

DD!! (double ditto)


----------



## acarbone624 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm having the same problem.  I just got that message a few minutes ago.


----------



## flash (Sep 2, 2008)

Gustav


----------

